# Today in Church History....



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 24, 2008)

1572: Death of John Knox

1655: Oliver Cromwell prohibits Anglican services in England

Not quite Church History, but definitely related:

1859: British naturalist Charles Darwin published "On the Origin of Species," which explained his ridiculous theory of evolution


----------

